# Keyboard and mouse on KDE 4.8



## adripillo (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello again, I downloaded and installed FreeBSD 9.1 RC3 with KDE 4.8 ,well had a electricity problem while installation and kdeartwork failed and could not install it again yet but thats is another problem. The thing is that keyboard and mouse does not work when Kde starts, I already tried the sticky link on this forum but it doesn't work so I will put some lines here about the error asking please some help.



```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No input driver matching "mouse"
(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No input driver matching "kbd"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

#
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2012)

You seem to be missing x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse and x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard.


----------



## adripillo (Dec 18, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You seem to be missing x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse and x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard.



You are awesome!!!. Thank you so much.


----------

